#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Band in a Box 2005

## saxtune

Hallo,   

Ik heb een vraag over Band In A Box 2005. 
Waar het om gaat is het volgende:

Ik wil in een bestaand nummer(via de knop audio opname) een zangstem opnemen met daaraan toegevoegd een harmonisatie. Tot zover lukt het aardig, maar wanneer ik het opgeslagen heb en naderhand het nummer opnieuw wil openen, krijg ik een melding: Kon het bestand niet openen. Als ik dan op OK klik zit vervolgens mijn computer zo vast als een huis en moet ik via Ctrl Alt en Del het programma B.i.a.B afsluiten. Indien mogelijk zou ik graag (in begrijpende taal) enige uitleg krijgen, waardoor ik dit probleem steeds krijg en hoe ik het kan op lossen. Ligt het misschien aan een verkeerde instelling?

Ik hoop dat iemand een oplossing voor mij heeft.
Bij voorbaat mijn hartelijke dank.

----------


## Ibvee

1. Welkom op het forum! 
2. Waarom heb je dit in het foto forum geplaatst? Volgende keer handig om direct in het gewone recording & broadcast forum te plaatsen, in dit geval zal de mod dat waarschijnlijk wel even voor je doen.
3. Als er al mensen zijn die dit probleem ook hebben meegemaakt, of het programma zo goed kennen dat ze dit zo op afstand op weten te lossen, hebben die hoogstwaarschijnlijk meer informatie nodig. Dus: wat voor computer is het, heb je het ook op een andere computer uitgeprobeerd, welke handelingen voer je exact uit (onder andere hoe sla je het op?), enz.?
4. heb je al in de help gekeken, of op de website van de fabrikant, of heeft de fabrikant misschien een forum op z'n website met gebruikers-ervaringen?
5. Het zou kunnen dat niemand hier een antwoord op weet, dus als je na ongeveer een week nog geen antwoord hebt gehad is het waarschijnlijk toch het handigst om even een mailtje te sturen naar de fabrikant.

----------


## showband

wachten op de 2007 upgrade. "technicus in a box" [ :Embarrassment: )]

_sorry kan je niet helpen. op mijn atari doet hij het altijd goed_

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

:Big Grin: 



> wachten op de 2007 upgrade. "technicus in a box" [)]
> 
> _sorry kan je niet helpen. op mijn atari doet hij het altijd goed_



Wat mij betreft is dit de winnende reactie voor 2006  :Big Grin:

----------

